# 3DSGamerworld -- Trusted? Legit?



## CreateAudio (Feb 13, 2015)

Ive looked around after receiving my 3DS Xl for a gateway card.

I live in the UK, and have been looking at the site above and teensy, and new3dscard.

Ive found that teensy and new3dscard aren't very good.

Anyway, the above site sells for £42.00 and they say they have some in their UK warehouse.

Is this site legit? and how long for delivery?

Plus, the 3DS Xl i have is on 7.1 will that be suitable to just plug and play?

Thanks.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 13, 2015)

You can wait and find out if xdrako23x has gotten his flashcart from them or not before deciding to order from them.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/just-ordered-a-sky3ds-from-3dsgamerworld.381196/

Shipping times from china: 2-4 weeks
Shipping times from within your own country or neighboring country: 1-2 weeks
This doesn't include any holiday dates and times related to your postal or where you bought it from (Other countries have holidays too).


---

3DSGamerworld has a user account here. If you got a problem with your order as getting the wrong items or whater, you can PM him/her to see if you can get your issue resolved. 

Be aware that ordering on a saturday and getting twitchy over the fact that a vendor didn't process your order until a monday doesn't constitute as a problem.  Banks and payment processors tend to operate during business days only (business days are Monday-Friday).


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 14, 2015)

Mmm, Ok, I think I'm going to order from Teensy then, considering they say they ship within 1-2 days and from the UK.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Feb 14, 2015)

how_do_i_do_that said:


> You can wait and find out if xdrako23x has gotten his flashcart from them or not before deciding to order from them.
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/threads/just-ordered-a-sky3ds-from-3dsgamerworld.381196/
> 
> ...


 

We have warehouse in USA and UK ,if you are live are live in USA or UK,you will receive your parcel in 2~4 business days.


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 14, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> We have warehouse in USA and UK ,if you are live are live in USA or UK,you will receive your parcel in 2~4 business days.


Well if you say 2-4 days and it would arrive this week I'll purchase with you.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Feb 14, 2015)

CreateAudio said:


> Well if you say 2-4 days and it would arrive this week I'll purchase with you.


yes


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 14, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> yes


 

Ok, thanks, Im going to purchase it now.

What is the expected shipment time e.g will you ship and dispatch on Monday?

Thanks.


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Feb 14, 2015)

No,we will dispatch on Monday.


----------



## plasma (Feb 14, 2015)

I bought mine from these and it came in 5 days, so not that bad!^^


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 14, 2015)

Ahh yes, that's what I meant.

and between Wednesday to Friday shipping time?


----------



## solidraul (Feb 14, 2015)

3DSGamerWorld.Com said:


> No,we will dispatch on Monday.


i have a question, can you cancel a couple unpaid orders?
3052
3060
3061
i have 1 paid succeful, but these failed


----------



## 3DSGamerWorld.Com (Feb 15, 2015)

solidraul said:


> i have a question, can you cancel a couple unpaid orders?
> 3052
> 3060
> 3061
> i have 1 paid succeful, but these failed


 
OK,we will cancel the unpaid orders.


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 16, 2015)

Yeah, three days after ordering, and the company told me that they had some stock in the UK warehouse, but turns out my order was cancelled today due to no stock.

Now, I'm not sure when they are going to refund me the money back.


----------



## hodge20001 (Feb 20, 2015)

I ordered from them on Sunday (15th Feb) the order went to UK warehouse processing and i have heard nothing.

From the post above the item is out of stock, would have been nice to have been informed etc

Can you please cancel and refund order #3094 if it hasnt been sent from the UK.


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 21, 2015)

Yeah I still haven't received my refund after five days.

I'm still waiting otherwise I'll try and get my bank to help resolve the issue.

Surely, it wouldn't let you order if they didn't have any stock?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Feb 21, 2015)

It is the Chinese Lunar New Year, your not going to get any reply from ANY chinese vendor until the FEB 24th.

You should NEVER EVERY try and order during the chinese new year or ask for a reply on something. They are CLOSED for the new year.


----------



## CreateAudio (Feb 22, 2015)

Well, I just got told that I will receive a refund before the 15th of March!

That's more than 3 weeks away.

This is just plain stupid and it sucks.


----------

